# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  İsviçre'de çirkin oyun

## bozok

*İsviçre’deki minare yasağına Avrupa’dan tepkiler yağıyor*

*30.11.2009 / MİLLİYET*

*Aşırı sağcıların minare karşıtı kampanyaları sırasında bilgisayarda “minare vurma" oyunu da geliştirildi.*




İsviçre’de yeni minare yapımına yasak getirilip getirilmeyeceğine karar vermek amacıyla yapılan referandumda, seçmenin yüzde 57,5’inin yasağa destek vermesi Almanya’da geniş yankı buldu.

Berliner Kurier gazetesi,* “İsviçre, Minarelere Karşı Oy Kullandı”* başlığıyla verdiği haberde,* “Alp ülkesinin yüzde 57,5’i ülkenin itibarını yıktı”* yorumunda bulundu.

Haberde, Bern hükümetinin, İsviçre parlamentosunun, kiliselerin ve ekonomi birliklerinin 2007 yılında başlatılan minareleri yasaklama inisiyatifine karşı çıktıkları, ancak başarılı olamadıkları belirtildi.

Ekonomi ve turizm birliklerinin, bu referandum sonucunun ülkenin imajına zarar vereceği yönünde endişe duydukları ifade edilen haberde, birliklerin İsviçre’nin çoğulculuk ve din özgürlüğü gibi değerlere sahip çıkması ve ülkenin nefret ve yabancı düşmanlığıyla bağlantılı hale getirilmemesi yönünde uyarılarda bulundukları kaydedildi.

B.Z gazetesi de* “Minare Yasağı Dünyayı üfkelendirdi”* başlığını kullanarak, Vatikan’ın da bu sonucu eleştirdiğine dikkati çekti.

Frankfurter Rundschau gazetesi de, *“İsviçre Sağa Kaydı”* başlığıyla duyurduğu haberde, İsviçre halkının Müslümanları şoke ettiği belirtildi.

Hristiyan Demokrat Birlik Partisi (CDU) Federal Meclis üyesi Wolfgang Bosbach, Berliner Zeitung adlı gazeteye yaptığı açıklamada, İsviçre’deki bu sonucunun ciddiye alınması gerektiğini, sonucun Almanya’da geniş çevrelerde bulunan *“toplumun İslamlaşma korkusunun”* bir ifadesi olduğunu kaydetti.

Sosyal Demokrat Parti (SPD) Federal Meclis üyesi Sebastian Edaty, aynı gazeteye yaptığı açıklamada, İsviçre’deki sonucun problemli olduğunu, din özgürlüğünün garanti altına alınması için çeşitli dinlere mensup insanlar için ibadethanelerin yapılmasına olanak sağlanması gerektiğini, İsviçre’deki gibi bir sonucun Alman Anayasası’na uygun olmadığını kaydetti.

Berlin Eyalet Parlamentosu Sosyal Demokrat Parti üyesi Bilkay üney de, İsviçre’de yaklaşık 400 bin Müslümanın yaşadığına ve sadece 4 tane minareli caminin bulunduğuna dikkati çekerek, _“Kendini tarafsız olarak kabul eden bir ülkede 4 tane minare sorun oluyorsa, o zaman Allah oradaki Müslümanlara yardım etsin”_ dedi.

Buradaki asıl sorunun ne minare ne de camiler olduğunu ifade eden üney, burada yaşanan asıl sorunun Müslümanlara karşı ön yargı ve Müslümanları radikalleştirmeye iten Müslüman düşmanlığı olduğunu, camileri ve minareleri yasaklayarak kökten dinciliğin önlenemeyeceğini, bunu İsviçre halkının bilmesi gerektiğini belirtti.

Federal Meclis Başkanvekili Yeşiller Partili Katrin Göring-Eckardt da, Alman İkinci Televizyon Kanalı ZDF’ye yaptığı açıklamada, İsviçre’deki sonuçtan dolayı sarsıldığını belirterek,* “Din özgürlüğü konusunda oylama yapılmaz”* dedi.

Oylamanın minarelerle ilgili bir konu olduğunun söylendiğini, ancak gerçekte din özgürlüğünün oylandığını ifade eden Göring-Eckardt, ilk önce bu sonucun Müslümanların İsviçre’ye hoş gelmedikleri anlamına geldiğini kaydetti.

Göring-Eckardt, Bosbach’ın sonucun ciddiye alınması yönündeki açıklamasını da eleştirerek, Bosbach’ın ne dediğini düşünmesi gerektiğini sözlerine ekledi.


*Fransa’dan İsviçre halkının minare kararına tepki*
Fransa Dışişleri Bakanı Bernard Kouchner, İsviçre’de yeni minare yapımına yasak getirilip getirilmeyeceğine karar vermek amacıyla düzenlenen referandumda, seçmenin yasağa destek verme yönündeki kararının *“bir hoşgörüsüzlük ifadesi”* olduğunu belirtti.

Bernard Kouchner, RTL radyosuna yaptığı açıklamada,_ “bu karardan ötürü biraz kızgın olduğunu, çünkü minare yapılamamasının bir dine baskı yapma anlamına geldiğini”_ söyledi.

İsviçrelilerin en kısa zamanda bu karardan geri döneceğini ümit ettiğini belirten bakan,_ “bunun bir hoşgörüsüzlük ifadesi olduğunu ve kendisinin de hoşgörüsüzlükten nefret ettiğini”_ kaydetti.

Referandumda, seçmenin yüzde 57,5’i yasağa destek vermişti.

üte yandan Kouchner, Le Figaro gazetesine verdiği demeçte de, İran’ın uranyum zenginleştirme çabalarına değindi ve sorunun diplomasi yoluyla çözümünde Tahran yönetimine *“son bir şans tanınması”* gerektiğini söyledi.

Fransa Dışişleri Bakanı, daha sert AB yaptırımı getirilmesinin ne derece caydırıcı olacağının sorulması üzerine,* “Diyaloğa son bir şans tanıyalım”* diye konuştu.

İran’ın, yakıtın kullanılacağı sadece bir nükleer tesisi olmasına rağmen, 10 yeni uranyum zenginleştirme tesisi inşa edeceğine yönelik açıklamasını sorgulayan Kouchner, Tahran yönetiminin, Uluslararası Atom Enerjisi Kurumunun taleplerini reddetmesinin büyük bir tehlike arz ettiğini kaydetti.

*AB Dönem Başkanı İsveç’ten İsviçre’ye tepki*
AB Dönem Başkanı İsveç, İsviçre’nin yeni minare yapımına yasak getirilip getirilmemesi konusunda referandum düzenlemesine tepki gösterdi.

AB adalet ve içişleri bakanları toplantısına katılan İsveç Göçmen Bakanı Tobias Billstrom,_ “İsviçre’nin referandumuna epey şaşırdım. Bence bu tür konuları referanduma götürmek biraz garip”_ dedi.

Billstrom, _“İsveç’te biz bu tür konuları şehir planlaması kapsamında ele alıyoruz. Yapıların ne kadar yüksek olabileceğine ve inşa edilip edilemeyeceğine bizde şehir planlamacıları karar veriyor”_ diye konuştu.

Bakan Billstrom, dini özgürlükler nedeniyle İsveç’te benzer bir referandum düzenlenmesinin çok zor olduğunu vurguladı.

İsviçre’de dün yapılan referandumda seçmenlerin yüzde 57’den fazlası, yeni minare inşaatının yasaklanmasına destek vermişti.

*İtalya ve Vatikan’da da kaygı yarattı*
123Sonraki Â» ...

----------

